# TI-89 Basic Programming!



## game

Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial on TI BASIC for a Ti-89? This thing's a lot different than a TI-83!


----------



## thenut

have you checked around http://www.ticalc.org , http://www.ti-89.org and http://ti89.acz.org ?


----------



## game

I have, and they don't tell me anything! Just ASM programming.


----------



## thenut

welp, theres plenty of basic games and tools out there, but not a lot of basic specific guides... you can play around with http://ti86world.tripod.com/programming.htm and try to get some info out of it, it should be close

you can also keep digging for ti 92/ ti 92 plus basic material because its compatible with the ti 89

if youre really interested, keep digging through http://www.ticalc.org/pub/89/basic/ and use the emus on the site, youll learn something eventually


----------



## dlhardin

look up manuallib


----------



## xKaoticWolf

Woah Necro.


----------



## dlhardin

Cool place, they have a lot of stuff


----------

